# The Behringer X Touch



## rickfarrow (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi. Wondering if anyone can please help.

I bought the Behringer X Touch. Seems apart from the quick start up guide, no comprehensive user guide is available with the product as a hard copy or online?

Anyhow, I specifically bought the device so that I could use the faders to draw in CC information. Is it possible with this product and if so how?

Thanks.


----------



## HeliaVox (Nov 9, 2019)

The XTouch Universal is a MCU clone. So if you want to use it look at your DAW instruction manual, it will tell you how the DAW implements the MCU protocol. For Logic, for instance, there is a separate manual on control surfaces. 
If you have the XTouch Compact, that uses MIDI CC for control messages. There is a way to switch over to use the MCU protocol. The same goes with the XTouch Mini.
I have the XTouch Universal and I use Logic. Logic natively recognizes it as a MCU unit, and all the commands that the unit can control in Logic (which is extensive).
Learning to use an MCU in your workflow is just like learning another instrument. It's going to take time and practice to integrate it into your studio.


----------



## rickfarrow (Nov 10, 2019)

Many thanks HeliaVox for taking the time to write. Very kind of you. Much appreciated.


----------



## HeliaVox (Nov 10, 2019)

I hope that sorted out some details for you. Always glad to help where I can.


----------

